# Bristlenose eggs



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

My bristles have laid eggs. Now what?
Should I move them?
What do the fry eat?
Will the fry be eaten?
How long till they hatch? (laid today)

Here are some pics of parents


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats!

The eggs will hatch in one week to being free swimming, dad will protect them, well should for few days more before letting them go everywhere. They should be fed soft foods like warmed cucumber's(skin one, slice into 1/2" pieces place in boiling water to soften for a bit) simply place it on a metal fork and put it in the tank, a few of them you'll see them all over it. Can be supplemented with Hikari's Algae tabs. 

What other inhabitants are in the tank? may be eaten but is best to leave with the parents pending what else is in the tank. Leave the eggs where they are though.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I totally agree, leave the eggs. I just recently had a BN spawn, but I found it outside the cave and some had already turned milky yellow. I removed them to another tank and all (even the clear ones) ended up with mold, five BN fry were alive but died within a day. Dad can take better care of them. I would never remove the eggs again, but I was afraid since mine were outside the cave, that the other fish would eat all the eggs, so I took them out. Don"t make that mistake, unless you can move the cave, the dad and the eggs to a cycled tank. I was not prepared for that but will be next time it happens. This morning I found cory eggs, this must be the season.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

I feed them omega one veggie rounds right now so thats ok. The fish in the tank now that I am concerned with are 2 angels, A purple spotterd goby and a butterfly fish. I may move them to other tanks for a few weeks. I do have some serpae tetras that I saw eat a feeder guppy one time so I guess anything may eat them if they are small enough. My second option is move them to a 30 gallon that I just got a few weeks ago and have not setup yet. I would leave it a glass bottom and fill it competly with water from the tank they are in now. I want to upgrade the filter on one of my other tanks anyway so I would move the current filter to the 30. The eggs have been laid on driftwood. I could put a bucket in their curret tank and put the driftwood in it and move the whole thing including 2 parrent fish to the 30 so they would not even leave the water. Is this a good idea or does it sound like more trouble than its worth?


----------



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

Moving the other fish in the tank is a better idea. If you distrub the daddy and eggs too much, he could possibly eat the eggs himself.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

I have left them in the tank and they are doing great. They are all alive and the father is very protective. There are at least 30 fry that I can see but probably more. I will post pics later.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

aww, neat! cant wait to see the fry pics!


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

still doing great.


----------



## nathanaus (Apr 17, 2006)

Your fry look great I hope thay all surive .I am about to breed them my self soon.GOOD LUCK


----------

